# Permanent eingesteckte USB Platte beim Booten mounten (xfce)

## Erdie

Ich habe an meinen Multimedia Rechner eine große Festplatte eingesteckt, die ich zuvor mit der Automount Funktion im KDE automatisch gemountet hatte. Das funktionierte auch. Jetzt habe ich auf xfce umgestellt. Wie kann ich das jetzt machen? Systemseitig in die fstab eintragen geht nicht, weil das Device beim hochfahren noch nicht existiert oder wegen timing - keine Ahnung.

Hat der xfce eine analoge Funktion? Die Option "automatisch mounten beim Einstecken" hat nicht funktioniert. Das geht wohl nicht wenn die Platte permanent eingesteckt ist.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## firefly

für xfce kenn ich da nichts, aber eine andere Möglichkeit.

Du könntest eine udev regel erstellen welche die festplatte automatisch mounted wenn es auftaucht. Diese Möglichkeit ist dann auch komplett unabhängig vom verwendeten DE/WM

----------

## Klaus Meier

Dafür gibt es thunar-volman.

http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/thunar-plugins/thunar-volman

Oder meinst du, dass genau das nicht funktioniert hat? Du könntest die Platte mit der Option noauto in die fstab eintragen und dann manuell mounten. Warum ist die Platte beim booten noch nicht da? Hat sie eine eigene Stromversorgung oder läuft die ausschließlich über USB? Das wird ja oft gemacht, ist aber außerhalb der Spezifikation, jedenfalls vor USB 3.0.

----------

## Erdie

Hallo Klaus,

die  Platte  ist  noch old fashioned 3 1/2" USB2.0 mit extra Netzteil dran. Wenn  ich den Rechner hochfahre, erscheint ein Icon für die  Platte auf dem  Desktop. Ich habe in die Optionen durchforstet und einen  Schalter "alle Devices automatisch mounten nach  dem  Einstecken" gefunden und diesen aktiviert. Das hatte nicht funktioniert. 

Ansonsten muß ich mir mal den udev Guide zu Gemüte führen, so aus dem Bauch werde ich  das nicht mehr  schaffen, eine Regel zu schreiben.

Grüße

Martin

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es gibt ein Flag bei USB Sticks, Wechseldatenträger / Lokaler Datenträger. Hab davon aber bislang nur in Zusammenhang mit Windows gehört, ob das ausgewertet wird? Stimmt, hab bei mir am Wochenende eine zweite Platte eingebaut, die nicht in der fstab eingetragen ist. Da erscheint für jede Partition ein Icon auf dem Desktop. Da klickt man drauf, es wird das root Passwort abgefragt und die Partition ist per /media/Partitionsname verfügbar.

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass das ganze ohne Benutzereingriff ablaufen soll. Wie oft schaltest du das System denn ein und aus? Eventuell einfach erst die Platte einschalten und den Rechner etwas später und es fest über die fstab machen? Verstehe ich auch nicht, warum die Platte so lange braucht, bis sie sich zu erkennen gibt. Vielleicht, weil die Treiber dafür erst später geladen werden? Dann hilft das spätere Einschalten auch nicht. Probier doch mal, die USB Treiber fest in den Kernel einzubauen.

----------

## Erdie

Das ist ein Nettop, der an einem Fernseher hängt. Der ist  auch gleichzeitig NAS usw. und auf  der USB Platte sind die interessanten Daten. Manchmal will man den eben einschalten und dann über Netz auf  die  Daten zugreifen ohne den Fernseher  einzuschalten, die Tastatur hervorzukramen, verlegte Maus unterm Sofa wiederzufinden usw.

Ich habe auch schon mal überlegt einfach ein Skript zu schreiben, das eine Weile wartet und dann den Mount Befehl abfeuert. Schaun wir mal .. vielen Dank .. ich werde die Möglichkeiten mal checken.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das ist es ja, die Weile warten. Warum? Wann ist die Platte da und warum noch nicht, wenn die fstab abgearbeitet wird. Ich denke, das Problem sind die Module. Die Systempartition wird gemountet und dann werden die Module geladen. Ohne Module wird deine Datenplatte nicht eingebunden. Und wenn die Module geladen sind, ist die fstab schon abgearbeitet.

Deshalb, versuch mal alles, was für den Zugriff auf deine Platte gebraucht wird, fest in den Kernel einzubauen.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *firefly wrote:*   

> für xfce kenn ich da nichts, aber eine andere Möglichkeit.

 

Bei gnome und auch andere wm machen das wohl von alleine aber denen habe ich noch nie vertraut.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Du könntest eine udev regel erstellen welche die festplatte automatisch mounted wenn es auftaucht. Diese Möglichkeit ist dann auch komplett unabhängig vom verwendeten DE/WM

 

Sehe ich auch so. Mach ich schon seit ich udev benutze und funktioniert auch mit verschlüsselten Laufwerken

(und zwar unabhängig davon womit verschlüsselt und vielleicht beim wm unbekannt).

Einfach Regel sieht z.B. so aus:

```

SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", ATTRS{vendor}=="bla bla", ATTRS{model}=="bla bla", SYMLINK+="backup-disk-XYZ", RUN+="/etc/init.d/backup-disk start"
```

MfG

----------

## Erdie

Das ist ein Witz: fstab hatte bisher nicht funktioniert, als ich KDE drauf hatte. Jetzt, nachdem ich xfce laufen habe, scheint es  plötzlich zu klappen, die Platte einfach in die fstab einzutragen. Sehr cool, da hat sich das Problem von selbst erledigt.

----------

## 3PO

Versuche es doch mal mit coldplug:

--> http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Udev#Konfiguration

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Das ist ein Witz: fstab hatte bisher nicht funktioniert, als ich KDE drauf hatte. Jetzt, nachdem ich xfce laufen habe, scheint es  plötzlich zu klappen, die Platte einfach in die fstab einzutragen. Sehr cool, da hat sich das Problem von selbst erledigt.

 

Prima, es sollte aber normal nichts mit KDE oder XFCE zu tun haben - die fstab greift ja schon viel früher und ist normal Desktop-unabhängig.

Sprich, es sollte eigentlich funktionieren ohne überhaupt X gestartet (oder installiert) haben zu müssen.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Das ist ein Witz: fstab hatte bisher nicht funktioniert, als ich KDE drauf hatte. Jetzt, nachdem ich xfce laufen habe, scheint es  plötzlich zu klappen, die Platte einfach in die fstab einzutragen. Sehr cool, da hat sich das Problem von selbst erledigt. 
> 
> Prima, es sollte aber normal nichts mit KDE oder XFCE zu tun haben - die fstab greift ja schon viel früher und ist normal Desktop-unabhängig.
> 
> Sprich, es sollte eigentlich funktionieren ohne überhaupt X gestartet (oder installiert) haben zu müssen.

 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die USB Platte einfach noch nicht bereit war. Ich kenne das von meiner USB Platte die brauch

je nach "Gemütszustand" 5 - 20 Sekunden bis sie vorhanden/angelaufen oder ansprechbar ist. Und das das mit dem 

Windowmanager nichts zu schaffen hat, eigentlich logisch woher sollte der kernel den sonst eigentlich wissen wo

eventuell z.B /usr oder /var usw. gemountet werden muss wenn nötigt, und deshalb wird die fstab wohl relativ 

früh abgearbeitet.

Edit

Deshalb könnte das Problem bei ihm wider auftreten, aber vielleicht hat er ja Glück. 

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hallo fuchur, auch bei dir, was ich schon ganz am Anfang gefragt habe. Hat die Platte eine eigene Stromversorgung oder nur USB? Keine Platte hat einen "Gemütszustand". Und wenn du den Rechner einschaltest, es dauert zumindestens bei meinem Rechner länger, bis er überhaupt so weit ist. Der ahci Teil vom BIOS braucht ja schon so lange.

----------

## Erdie

Mir ist schon klar, dass es eigentlich nicht mit dem Windowmanager zu tun haben kann. Aber ich kann mich eben genau erinnern, es mal versucht zu haben und es funktionierte nicht. Wahrscheinlich liegt der Grund woanders auch wenn ich ihn nicht kenne. Es kann auch sein, dass es beim Kaltstart nicht geht, beim reboot aber schon (upps, das muß ich noch probieren). Die Platte hat ja eine separate Stromversorgung und die wird meistens durch den USB Anschluß getriggert wegen Stromsparen etc.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Keine Platte hat einen "Gemütszustand".
> 
> ...

  Meine doch, sind halt etwas teuerer  :Smile: .

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hallo fuchur, auch bei dir, was ich schon ganz am Anfang gefragt habe. Hat die Platte eine eigene Stromversorgung oder nur USB?
> 
> ...

  Die hat ein Netzteil, und lässt sich auch ohne nicht betreiben sprich Stromversorgung durch USB Kabel ist nicht.

Wenn ich dir Platte von Hand mounte will dauert es immer unterschiedlich lange wenn ich Sie angeschlossen habe bis sie vorhanden/ansprechbar ist.

Also überlasse ich es eben udev, die mountet die Platte wenn sie vorhanden ist über ein init Script und unmountet sie auch beim runterfahren wenn nötig.

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Wenn ich dir Platte von Hand mounte will dauert es immer unterschiedlich lange wenn ich Sie angeschlossen habe bis sie vorhanden/ansprechbar ist.
> 
> Also überlasse ich es eben udev, die mountet die Platte wenn sie vorhanden ist über ein init Script und unmountet sie auch beim runterfahren wenn nötig.
> 
> MfG

 

Irgend etwas passt da nicht zusammen, aber das kann ich per Ferndiagnose auch nicht heilen. Schätze, der Controller im Gehäuse ist nicht so der Bringer. Die Platte läuft beim einschalten sofort hoch, also hat nach maximal 2 Sekunden volle Drehzahl? Hört man wahrscheinlich gar nicht.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *fuchur wrote:*   Wenn ich dir Platte von Hand mounte will dauert es immer unterschiedlich lange wenn ich Sie angeschlossen habe bis sie vorhanden/ansprechbar ist.
> 
> Also überlasse ich es eben udev, die mountet die Platte wenn sie vorhanden ist über ein init Script und unmountet sie auch beim runterfahren wenn nötig.
> 
> MfG 
> ...

 

Da hast du recht die sind relativ leise, und wann die volle Drehzahl habe weiss ich nicht. Das stört mich auch nicht ich benutze meine USB Platten nur als Backupplatten

sprich eine mit "deja dup" und die andere mit "tar". Bei gewissen abständen bekomme ich auf meine PC eine Nachricht bitte Platte XYZ anschliessen, udev bindet sie

dann ein und führt dann auch das "tar" Script fürs Backup ohne mein zutuhen aus bzw. "deja dup" mach das Backup.

MfG

----------

## toralf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  Systemseitig in die fstab eintragen geht nicht, weil das Device beim hochfahren noch nicht existiert oder wegen timing - keine Ahnung.

 Ich boote sogar ein komplettes Gentoo von einer externen USB Platte. Dafür war es nur nötig, die entspechenden USB/SCSI/SD Module in den Kernel zu kompilieren, grub den Parameter "rootdelay=5" mitzugeben und im übrigen die entsprechenden fstab Einträge zu machen.

----------

